# Cargo ship sinks in Russian Far East



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Press release from Vladivostock paper - 

_Cargo ship sinks in Russia's Far East killing at least five 

At least five people died when a Russian cargo ship sank off the Kamchatka Peninsula in the country's Far East last night, the Emergencies Ministry said Friday.

The ministry's Far East department said there are believed to have been five crew members and 12 passengers on board the RUM-4006. Rescuers are still searching for three people.

The captain said the ship had received a large hull breach, and sank within ten minutes.

Nine people have been rescued and are being taken to Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky on board two passerby ships that took part in the rescue operation. _ 

Rushie


----------

